# V72.62 and Labs for Physical



## dballard2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

What is the correct use of code V72.62 (lab exam for routine general medical physicial), please?  If a provider ordered labs as part of the patient's annual physicial, would you use this code of the V code(s) for the screening?  Are others using V72.62? 

What is the difference between routine labs vs. screening?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 18, 2011)

if the labs are for screening then use the appropriate V code for screening, if they are being performed because the patient already has a diagnosed condition and is on medication for this condition then the labs for this are not screening they are for therapeutic drug management. (V58.83, and V58.6x)  So it really depends on the reason for the labs.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much!  When then would you ever use V72.62?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 18, 2011)

To be honest I have never used it!  I always have a reason for the labs.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

